# Compatible Propane Fitting



## dirtengineer (Jun 6, 2010)

Hi everyone,

My 2006 Outback 21RS is in storage and it is -10F outside so I am hoping that someone here knows the answer. I want to get a male fitting that is compatible with the quick connect that feeds the outside stove. I want it to also be compatible with a low pressure natural gas female fitting. That way I could use the hose for my tri-fuel generator off of the quick connect on my OB and install another quick connect to run the generator for emergencies back home using the same hose.

This fitting set would be perfect if it is compatible.

I would appreciate any suggestions.

Marcus


----------



## Traveling Tek (Oct 15, 2010)

I wanted to do the same thing with my cheap coleman grill. I wanted to get a hose to plug it in underneath where that outside stove plugs in. I have not been able to the right hose yet.


----------



## KTMRacer (Jun 28, 2010)

dirtengineer said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> My 2006 Outback 21RS is in storage and it is -10F outside so I am hoping that someone here knows the answer. I want to get a male fitting that is compatible with the quick connect that feeds the outside stove. I want it to also be compatible with a low pressure natural gas female fitting. That way I could use the hose for my tri-fuel generator off of the quick connect on my OB and install another quick connect to run the generator for emergencies back home using the same hose.
> 
> ...


In my experience the answer is MAYBE. Here is why. For some unkown reason the male fitting that Mr. Heater sells under one part number really comes in two flavors. One has a very thin metal insert inside the fitting, some don't. The ones with the metal insert has to small of an ID to mate with the female side on the trailer. What I have found is if you buy the pair your ok, if you buy the male only it may or may not fit. Problem is in my case I needed one set to give me two low pressure outlets, and several male ends for adapting to my grill, extension hose, and fireplace. Had to sort through what was on display to get ones that would work.

As to natural gas, my house NG BBQ quick disconnect has a completely different fitting than Propane. My guess is that they are intentionally incompatible to prevent people from hooking LP appliances to NG or vice versa.


----------



## dirtengineer (Jun 6, 2010)

The Mr. Heater fitting is listed as compatible with both LP and NG.

Maybe a better question is does anyone know what brand/model the fittings on the OB are? If they are compatible with NG use, maybe I will just buy another set of those.


----------



## KTMRacer (Jun 28, 2010)

dirtengineer said:


> The Mr. Heater fitting is listed as compatible with both LP and NG.
> 
> Maybe a better question is does anyone know what brand/model the fittings on the OB are? If they are compatible with NG use, maybe I will just buy another set of those.


the male Mr. Heater fitting without the steel insert (see my previous post) in the nipple fits my Outback and my other Low pressure LPG appliances. (I've gone to several places that sell propane and NG grills and NONE of them had ever seen the trailer style LP fitting that are on the outback or my camco grill. But the OB connector is very different from the NG Low pressure connector on my home gas grill. Unfortunetly the Mr. Heater adapter that are the male fitting only, seem to have the steel insert, while the Mr. Heater set with the male and female fittings have the male adapter w/o the steel insert. Very frustrating


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

This page should get you guys on the right track --> Model 250


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

When I changed the fittings on my RV I ended up at a well stocked ACE hardware store, found one of the older guys that knows something (vs. the high school boys that don't) and he helped me get all the right parts, if you have one nearby head that way. Else check with your RV dealer in your area, the catalogs they have access to have all the parts, many are not stocking things like this but they can get what you need in a day.


----------



## KTMRacer (Jun 28, 2010)

H2oSprayer said:


> This page should get you guys on the right track --> Model 250


THANKS, just the link I was looking for.


----------



## dirtengineer (Jun 6, 2010)

KTMRacer said:


> This page should get you guys on the right track --> Model 250


THANKS, just the link I was looking for.
[/quote]

Thanks X2.

It is too bad that it doesn't show the BTU/hour rating. I am a little concerned that it isn't enough to run my generator. Not a lot of money to invest to try it, however.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

This should get added to the replacement parts thread.


----------



## SDCampers (Oct 29, 2008)

One issue to watch for, most of these QD connectors look close, but are not compatable. I worked at a propane company where we made lines and put together connectors for people wanting to do just this type of thing. They couldn't understand why they couldn't just buy a male end to fit into their existing female fitting. What to look for is the length of the nipple past the collar on the male end. Many of these will lock into the female coupling, but the nipple is not long enough past the collar to properly seat in the female end. It's hard to explane without having a handfull of fittings to look at. We always had this issue when people wanted to use another BBQ to replace their RVQ that came stock on the camper. We would end up replacing the female side to get a male side to work. Not saying that the fittings in the 250 link in previous post won't work, just make sure that when you hook it up pressurize the system and soap up the connection to test for leaks. If it leaks it is probably that the male and female couplers are not compatable.


----------



## dirtengineer (Jun 6, 2010)

SDCampers said:


> One issue to watch for, most of these QD connectors look close, but are not compatable. I worked at a propane company where we made lines and put together connectors for people wanting to do just this type of thing. They couldn't understand why they couldn't just buy a male end to fit into their existing female fitting. What to look for is the length of the nipple past the collar on the male end. Many of these will lock into the female coupling, but the nipple is not long enough past the collar to properly seat in the female end. It's hard to explane without having a handfull of fittings to look at. We always had this issue when people wanted to use another BBQ to replace their RVQ that came stock on the camper. We would end up replacing the female side to get a male side to work. Not saying that the fittings in the 250 link in previous post won't work, just make sure that when you hook it up pressurize the system and soap up the connection to test for leaks. If it leaks it is probably that the male and female couplers are not compatable.


Thanks for the tip!


----------



## WWH (May 7, 2010)

H2oSprayer said:


> This page should get you guys on the right track --> Model 250


Thanks for the Link! Even if it did cost me a hundred bucks.

The hose and fittings I bought from them will allow me install a T fitting and an additional quick connector for my Weber Grill at the current outdoor stove connector. It should arrive on the 30th. Just in time for our New Years camping trip.


----------



## LaydBack (Aug 22, 2010)

Weber Q200 guys see this post. http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=34344&view=findpost&p=429734


----------



## LaydBack (Aug 22, 2010)

Found this site that's really reasonable on propane hoses and fittings.

https://recreationnation.me/main/catalog/177


----------

